# La Liga 2018/2019: calendario, partite, diretta tv, classifica



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2018)

La Primera División spagnola, nell'edizione 2018-2019, prenderà il via il 19 agosto 2018, per terminare poi il 19 maggio 2019. Il Barcellona, campione in carica, è chiamato a difendere il titolo dalle varie pretendenti: Atletico (arrivato 2° lo scorso anno) e Real Madrid (per la prima volta, dopo anni, senza Cristiano Ronaldo).
Le new entry del campionato sono Real Valladolid, Rayo Vallecano e Huesca. 

Da ricordare anche la nuova formula: girone d'andata e girone di ritorno non seguiranno lo stesso ordine.

Ecco, di seguito, il calendario completo della stagione 2018-2019:

*Giornata 1*
17.08. 20:15	
Girona
Valladolid

17.08. 22:15	
Betis
Levante

18.08. 18:15	
Celta Vigo
Espanyol

18.08. 20:15	
Villarreal
Real Sociedad

18.08. 22:15	
Barcellona
Alaves

19.08. 18:15	
Eibar
Huesca

19.08. 20:15	
Vallecano
Siviglia

19.08. 22:15	
Real Madrid
Getafe

20.08. 20:00	
Valencia
Atl. Madrid

20.08. 22:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Leganes

*Giornata 2*
24.08. 20:15	
Getafe
Eibar

24.08. 22:15	
Leganes
Real Sociedad

25.08. 18:15	
Alaves
Betis

25.08. 20:15	
Atl. Madrid
Vallecano

25.08. 22:15	
Valladolid
Barcellona

26.08. 18:15	
Espanyol
Valencia

26.08. 20:15	
Siviglia
Villarreal

26.08. 22:15	
Girona
Real Madrid

27.08. 20:15	
Levante
Celta Vigo

27.08. 22:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Huesca

*Giornata 3*
31.08. 20:00	
Getafe
Valladolid

31.08. 22:00	
Eibar
Real Sociedad

31.08. 22:00	
Villarreal
Girona

01.09. 16:15	
Celta Vigo
Atl. Madrid

01.09. 18:30	
Vallecano
Ath. Bilbao

01.09. 20:45	
Real Madrid
Leganes

02.09. 12:00	
Levante
Valencia

02.09. 16:15	
Alaves
Espanyol

02.09. 18:30	
Barcellona
Huesca

02.09. 20:45	
Betis
Siviglia

*Giornata 4*
16.09. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Real Madrid

16.09. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Eibar

16.09. 20:00	
Espanyol
Levante

16.09. 20:00	
Girona
Celta Vigo

16.09. 20:00	
Huesca
Vallecano

16.09. 20:00	
Leganes
Villarreal

16.09. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Barcellona

16.09. 20:00	
Siviglia
Getafe

16.09. 20:00	
Valencia
Betis

16.09. 20:00	
Valladolid
Alaves

*Giornata 5*
23.09. 20:00	
Barcellona
Girona

23.09. 20:00	
Betis
Ath. Bilbao

23.09. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Valladolid

23.09. 20:00	
Eibar
Leganes

23.09. 20:00	
Getafe
Atl. Madrid

23.09. 20:00	
Huesca
Real Sociedad

23.09. 20:00	
Levante
Siviglia

23.09. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Espanyol

23.09. 20:00	
Vallecano
Alaves

23.09. 20:00	
Villarreal
Valencia

*Giornata 6*
26.09. 20:00	
Alaves
Getafe

26.09. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Villarreal

26.09. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Huesca

26.09. 20:00	
Espanyol
Eibar

26.09. 20:00	
Girona
Betis

26.09. 20:00	
Leganes
Barcellona

26.09. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Vallecano

26.09. 20:00	
Siviglia
Real Madrid

26.09. 20:00	
Valencia
Celta Vigo

26.09. 20:00	
Valladolid
Levante

*Giornata 7*
30.09. 20:00	
Barcellona
Ath. Bilbao

30.09. 20:00	
Betis
Leganes

30.09. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Getafe

30.09. 20:00	
Eibar
Siviglia

30.09. 20:00	
Huesca
Girona

30.09. 20:00	
Levante
Alaves

30.09. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Atl. Madrid

30.09. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Valencia

30.09. 20:00	
Vallecano
Espanyol

30.09. 20:00	
Villarreal
Valladolid

*Giornata 8*
07.10. 20:00	
Alaves
Real Madrid

07.10. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Real Sociedad

07.10. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Betis

07.10. 20:00	
Espanyol
Villarreal

07.10. 20:00	
Getafe
Levante

07.10. 20:00	
Girona
Eibar

07.10. 20:00	
Leganes
Vallecano

07.10. 20:00	
Siviglia
Celta Vigo

07.10. 20:00	
Valencia
Barcellona

07.10. 20:00	
Valladolid
Huesca

*Giornata 9*
21.10. 20:00	
Barcellona
Siviglia

21.10. 20:00	
Betis
Valladolid

21.10. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Alaves

21.10. 20:00	
Eibar
Ath. Bilbao

21.10. 20:00	
Huesca
Espanyol

21.10. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Levante

21.10. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Girona

21.10. 20:00	
Valencia
Leganes

21.10. 20:00	
Vallecano
Getafe

21.10. 20:00	
Villarreal
Atl. Madrid

*Giornata 10*
28.10. 20:00	
Alaves
Villarreal

28.10. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Valencia

28.10. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Real Sociedad

28.10. 20:00	
Barcellona
Real Madrid

28.10. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Eibar

28.10. 20:00	
Getafe
Betis

28.10. 20:00	
Girona
Vallecano

28.10. 20:00	
Levante
Leganes

28.10. 20:00	
Siviglia
Huesca

28.10. 20:00	
Valladolid
Espanyol

*Giornata 11*
04.11. 20:00	
Betis
Celta Vigo

04.11. 20:00	
Eibar
Alaves

04.11. 20:00	
Espanyol
Ath. Bilbao

04.11. 20:00	
Huesca
Getafe

04.11. 20:00	
Leganes
Atl. Madrid

04.11. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Valladolid

04.11. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Siviglia

04.11. 20:00	
Valencia
Girona

04.11. 20:00	
Vallecano
Barcellona

04.11. 20:00	
Villarreal
Levante

*Giornata 12*
11.11. 20:00	
Alaves
Huesca

11.11. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Ath. Bilbao

11.11. 20:00	
Barcellona
Betis

11.11. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Real Madrid

11.11. 20:00	
Getafe
Valencia

11.11. 20:00	
Girona
Leganes

11.11. 20:00	
Levante
Real Sociedad

11.11. 20:00	
Siviglia
Espanyol

11.11. 20:00	
Valladolid
Eibar

11.11. 20:00	
Vallecano
Villarreal

*Giornata 13*
25.11. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Getafe

25.11. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Barcellona

25.11. 20:00	
Eibar
Real Madrid

25.11. 20:00	
Espanyol
Girona

25.11. 20:00	
Huesca
Levante

25.11. 20:00	
Leganes
Alaves

25.11. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Celta Vigo

25.11. 20:00	
Siviglia
Valladolid

25.11. 20:00	
Valencia
Vallecano

25.11. 20:00	
Villarreal
Betis

*Giornata 14*
02.12. 20:00	
Alaves
Siviglia

02.12. 20:00	
Barcellona
Villarreal

02.12. 20:00	
Betis
Real Sociedad

02.12. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Huesca

02.12. 20:00	
Getafe
Espanyol

02.12. 20:00	
Girona
Atl. Madrid

02.12. 20:00	
Levante
Ath. Bilbao

02.12. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Valencia

02.12. 20:00	
Valladolid
Leganes

02.12. 20:00	
Vallecano
Eibar

*Giornata 15*
09.12. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Girona

09.12. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Alaves

09.12. 20:00	
Betis
Vallecano

09.12. 20:00	
Eibar
Levante

09.12. 20:00	
Espanyol
Barcellona

09.12. 20:00	
Huesca
Real Madrid

09.12. 20:00	
Leganes
Getafe

09.12. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Valladolid

09.12. 20:00	
Valencia
Siviglia

09.12. 20:00	
Villarreal
Celta Vigo

*Giornata 16*
16.12. 20:00	
Alaves
Ath. Bilbao

16.12. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Leganes

16.12. 20:00	
Eibar
Valencia

16.12. 20:00	
Espanyol
Betis

16.12. 20:00	
Getafe
Real Sociedad

16.12. 20:00	
Huesca
Villarreal

16.12. 20:00	
Levante
Barcellona

16.12. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Vallecano

16.12. 20:00	
Siviglia
Girona

16.12. 20:00	
Valladolid
Atl. Madrid

*Giornata 17*
22.12. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Valladolid

22.12. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Espanyol

22.12. 20:00	
Barcellona
Celta Vigo

22.12. 20:00	
Betis
Eibar

22.12. 20:00	
Girona
Getafe

22.12. 20:00	
Leganes
Siviglia

22.12. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Alaves

22.12. 20:00	
Valencia
Huesca

22.12. 20:00	
Vallecano
Levante

22.12. 20:00	
Villarreal
Real Madrid

*Giornata 18*
06.01. 20:00	
Alaves
Valencia

06.01. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Ath. Bilbao

06.01. 20:00	
Eibar
Villarreal

06.01. 20:00	
Espanyol
Leganes

06.01. 20:00	
Getafe
Barcellona

06.01. 20:00	
Huesca
Betis

06.01. 20:00	
Levante
Girona

06.01. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Real Sociedad

06.01. 20:00	
Siviglia
Atl. Madrid

06.01. 20:00	
Valladolid
Vallecano

*Giornata 19*
13.01. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Siviglia

13.01. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Levante

13.01. 20:00	
Barcellona
Eibar

13.01. 20:00	
Betis
Real Madrid

13.01. 20:00	
Girona
Alaves

13.01. 20:00	
Leganes
Huesca

13.01. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Espanyol

13.01. 20:00	
Valencia
Valladolid

13.01. 20:00	
Vallecano
Celta Vigo

13.01. 20:00	
Villarreal
Getafe

*Giornata 20*
20.01. 20:00	
Barcellona
Leganes

20.01. 20:00	
Betis
Girona

20.01. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Valencia

20.01. 20:00	
Eibar
Espanyol

20.01. 20:00	
Getafe
Alaves

20.01. 20:00	
Huesca
Atl. Madrid

20.01. 20:00	
Levante
Valladolid

20.01. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Siviglia

20.01. 20:00	
Vallecano
Real Sociedad

20.01. 20:00	
Villarreal
Ath. Bilbao

*Giornata 21*
27.01. 20:00	
Alaves
Vallecano

27.01. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Betis

27.01. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Getafe

27.01. 20:00	
Espanyol
Real Madrid

27.01. 20:00	
Girona
Barcellona

27.01. 20:00	
Leganes
Eibar

27.01. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Huesca

27.01. 20:00	
Siviglia
Levante

27.01. 20:00	
Valencia
Villarreal

27.01. 20:00	
Valladolid
Celta Vigo

*Giornata 22
*03.02. 20:00	
Barcellona
Valencia

03.02. 20:00	
Betis
Atl. Madrid

03.02. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Siviglia

03.02. 20:00	
Eibar
Girona

03.02. 20:00	
Huesca
Valladolid

03.02. 20:00	
Levante
Getafe

03.02. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Alaves

03.02. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Ath. Bilbao

03.02. 20:00	
Vallecano
Leganes

03.02. 20:00	
Villarreal
Espanyol

*Giornata 23
*10.02. 20:00	
Alaves
Levante

10.02. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Barcellona

10.02. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Real Madrid

10.02. 20:00	
Espanyol
Vallecano

10.02. 20:00	
Getafe
Celta Vigo

10.02. 20:00	
Girona
Huesca

10.02. 20:00	
Leganes
Betis

10.02. 20:00	
Siviglia
Eibar

10.02. 20:00	
Valencia
Real Sociedad

10.02. 20:00	
Valladolid
Villarreal

*Giornata 24
*17.02. 20:00	
Barcellona
Valladolid

17.02. 20:00	
Betis
Alaves

17.02. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Levante

17.02. 20:00	
Eibar
Getafe

17.02. 20:00	
Huesca
Ath. Bilbao

17.02. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Girona

17.02. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Leganes

17.02. 20:00	
Valencia
Espanyol

17.02. 20:00	
Vallecano
Atl. Madrid

17.02. 20:00	
Villarreal
Siviglia

*Giornata 25
*24.02. 20:00	
Alaves
Celta Vigo

24.02. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Eibar

24.02. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Villarreal

24.02. 20:00	
Espanyol
Huesca

24.02. 20:00	
Getafe
Vallecano

24.02. 20:00	
Girona
Real Sociedad

24.02. 20:00	
Leganes
Valencia

24.02. 20:00	
Levante
Real Madrid

24.02. 20:00	
Siviglia
Barcellona

24.02. 20:00	
Valladolid
Betis

*Giornata 26
*03.03. 20:00	
Betis
Getafe

03.03. 20:00	
Eibar
Celta Vigo

03.03. 20:00	
Espanyol
Valladolid

03.03. 20:00	
Huesca
Siviglia

03.03. 20:00	
Leganes
Levante

03.03. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Barcellona

03.03. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Atl. Madrid

03.03. 20:00	
Valencia
Ath. Bilbao

03.03. 20:00	
Vallecano
Girona

03.03. 20:00	
Villarreal
Alaves

*Giornata 27
*10.03. 20:00	
Alaves
Eibar

10.03. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Espanyol

10.03. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Leganes

10.03. 20:00	
Barcellona
Vallecano

10.03. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Betis

10.03. 20:00	
Getafe
Huesca

10.03. 20:00	
Girona
Valencia

10.03. 20:00	
Levante
Villarreal

10.03. 20:00	
Siviglia
Real Sociedad

10.03. 20:00	
Valladolid
Real Madrid

*Giornata 28
*17.03. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Atl. Madrid

17.03. 20:00	
Betis
Barcellona

17.03. 20:00	
Eibar
Valladolid

17.03. 20:00	
Espanyol
Siviglia

17.03. 20:00	
Huesca
Alaves

17.03. 20:00	
Leganes
Girona

17.03. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Celta Vigo

17.03. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Levante

17.03. 20:00	
Valencia
Getafe

17.03. 20:00	
Villarreal
Vallecano

*Giornata 29
*31.03. 20:00	
Alaves
Atl. Madrid

31.03. 20:00	
Barcellona
Espanyol

31.03. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Villarreal

31.03. 20:00	
Getafe
Leganes

31.03. 20:00	
Girona
Ath. Bilbao

31.03. 20:00	
Levante
Eibar

31.03. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Huesca

31.03. 20:00	
Siviglia
Valencia

31.03. 20:00	
Valladolid
Real Sociedad

31.03. 20:00	
Vallecano
Betis

*Giornata 30
*03.04. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Levante

03.04. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Girona

03.04. 20:00	
Eibar
Vallecano

03.04. 20:00	
Espanyol
Getafe

03.04. 20:00	
Huesca
Celta Vigo

03.04. 20:00	
Leganes
Valladolid

03.04. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Betis

03.04. 20:00	
Siviglia
Alaves

03.04. 20:00	
Valencia
Real Madrid

03.04. 20:00	
Villarreal
Barcellona

*Giornata 31
*07.04. 20:00	
Alaves
Leganes

07.04. 20:00	
Barcellona
Atl. Madrid

07.04. 20:00	
Betis
Villarreal

07.04. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Real Sociedad

07.04. 20:00	
Getafe
Ath. Bilbao

07.04. 20:00	
Girona
Espanyol

07.04. 20:00	
Levante
Huesca

07.04. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Eibar

07.04. 20:00	
Valladolid
Siviglia

07.04. 20:00	
Vallecano
Valencia

*Giornata 32
*14.04. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Vallecano

14.04. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Celta Vigo

14.04. 20:00	
Espanyol
Alaves

14.04. 20:00	
Girona
Villarreal

14.04. 20:00	
Huesca
Barcellona

14.04. 20:00	
Leganes
Real Madrid

14.04. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Eibar

14.04. 20:00	
Siviglia
Betis

14.04. 20:00	
Valencia
Levante

14.04. 20:00	
Valladolid
Getafe

*Giornata 33
*24.04. 20:00	
Alaves
Valladolid

24.04. 20:00	
Barcellona
Real Sociedad

24.04. 20:00	
Betis
Valencia

24.04. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Girona

24.04. 20:00	
Eibar
Atl. Madrid

24.04. 20:00	
Getafe
Siviglia

24.04. 20:00	
Levante
Espanyol

24.04. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Ath. Bilbao

24.04. 20:00	
Vallecano
Huesca

24.04. 20:00	
Villarreal
Leganes

*Giornata 34
*28.04. 20:00	
Alaves
Barcellona

28.04. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Valencia

28.04. 20:00	
Espanyol
Celta Vigo

28.04. 20:00	
Getafe
Real Madrid

28.04. 20:00	
Huesca
Eibar

28.04. 20:00	
Leganes
Ath. Bilbao

28.04. 20:00	
Levante
Betis

28.04. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Villarreal

28.04. 20:00	
Siviglia
Vallecano

28.04. 20:00	
Valladolid
Girona

*Giornata 35*
05.05. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Alaves

05.05. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Valladolid

05.05. 20:00	
Barcellona
Levante

05.05. 20:00	
Betis
Espanyol

05.05. 20:00	
Girona
Siviglia

05.05. 20:00	
Leganes
Celta Vigo

05.05. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Getafe

05.05. 20:00	
Valencia
Eibar

05.05. 20:00	
Vallecano
Real Madrid

05.05. 20:00	
Villarreal
Huesca

*Giornata 36*
12.05. 20:00	
Alaves
Real Sociedad

12.05. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Barcellona

12.05. 20:00	
Eibar
Betis

12.05. 20:00	
Espanyol
Atl. Madrid

12.05. 20:00	
Getafe
Girona

12.05. 20:00	
Huesca
Valencia

12.05. 20:00	
Levante
Vallecano

12.05. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Villarreal

12.05. 20:00	
Siviglia
Leganes

12.05. 20:00	
Valladolid
Ath. Bilbao

*Giornata 37*
19.05. 20:00	
Ath. Bilbao
Celta Vigo

19.05. 20:00	
Atl. Madrid
Siviglia

19.05. 20:00	
Barcellona
Getafe

19.05. 20:00	
Betis
Huesca

19.05. 20:00	
Girona
Levante

19.05. 20:00	
Leganes
Espanyol

19.05. 20:00	
Real Sociedad
Real Madrid

19.05. 20:00	
Valencia
Alaves

19.05. 20:00	
Vallecano
Valladolid

19.05. 20:00	
Villarreal
Eibar

*Giornata 38*
26.05. 20:00	
Alaves
Girona

26.05. 20:00	
Celta Vigo
Vallecano

26.05. 20:00	
Eibar
Barcellona

26.05. 20:00	
Espanyol
Real Sociedad

26.05. 20:00	
Getafe
Villarreal

26.05. 20:00	
Huesca
Leganes

26.05. 20:00	
Levante
Atl. Madrid

26.05. 20:00	
Real Madrid
Betis

26.05. 20:00	
Siviglia
Ath. Bilbao

26.05. 20:00	
Valladolid
Valencia


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La Primera División spagnola, nell'edizione 2018-2019, prenderà il via il 19 agosto 2018, per terminare poi il 19 maggio 2019. Il Barcellona, campione in carica, è chiamato a difendere il titolo dalle varie pretendenti: Atletico (arrivato 2° lo scorso anno) e Real Madrid (per la prima volta, dopo anni, senza Cristiano Ronaldo).
> Le new entry del campionato sono Real Valladolid, Rayo Vallecano e Huesca.
> 
> Da ricordare anche la nuova formula: girone d'andata e girone di ritorno non seguiranno lo stesso ordine.
> ...



Vince l'Atletico!


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La Primera División spagnola, nell'edizione 2018-2019, prenderà il via il 19 agosto 2018, per terminare poi il 19 maggio 2019. Il Barcellona, campione in carica, è chiamato a difendere il titolo dalle varie pretendenti: Atletico (arrivato 2° lo scorso anno) e Real Madrid (per la prima volta, dopo anni, senza Cristiano Ronaldo).
> Le new entry del campionato sono Real Valladolid, Rayo Vallecano e Huesca.
> 
> Da ricordare anche la nuova formula: girone d'andata e girone di ritorno non seguiranno lo stesso ordine.
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2018)

Villareal perde in casa contro il Girona 0-1
1 punto in 3 partite

Grazie per Castillejo e per averci liberato da San Pei


----------



## odasensei (2 Settembre 2018)

Messi


----------



## Snake (23 Febbraio 2019)

Brutti gol di Messi a siviglia


----------

